# Learning my ABC's



## awolin (Jan 12, 2012)

I know this is a vague question... but how do I learn about Android from scratch? I know very little about programming language and I really want to know what I need to know and where I need to start from. My goal is to be able to really understand what's being talked about one here and having the knowledge to help you guys out in anyway I can.

I think it would be really great if I got a reply from any experienced people on here and this can maybe help other newbies out there wanting to really get into this. I just need a point in the right direction! Thank-you.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

i know you know this but the fact remains that is too broad of a question. and its tough because thats the issue at hand in the first place :/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

What do you mean by 'learn android'?
Do you mean like android development or something?


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Good start:
http://developer.android.com/guide/basics/what-is-android.html

From there, Google things you don't understand to learn more about them. Go to your local library, check out some Programming / Unix / Java 101 books. Lab. Experiment. Test. It's very simple to get started - the hard part is finding the time.


----------

